# Retired Germans: how do you receive your Rente from D?



## Eins (Jun 30, 2010)

I still have a year or two before I can collect my German Rente, but I like to plan ahead and would like to know how you are getting it sent to the USA.

I see a few options but would be interested to hear which ones you found work best—
1. monthly wire transfer from them directly to your bank account in the USA
2. bank transfer to your German bank account and later transferred by yourself at a time when the Euro is higher, waiting while it is lower
3. receiving checks to the USA and cashing it by your timing at your bank here
4. Paypal (not sure if they would do that)
5. others?

How do you deal with the currency fluctuation and which way did you find out carries the lowest transfer fees/losses?

Also, to make sure: can you confirm that there is no reduction of the amount, just because you live in the USA and not in the EU?

I look forward to hearing from you, thanks!


----------



## Eins (Jun 30, 2010)

I forgot to add: if this is of any significance, I still have my German citizenship (with permanent Green Card).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Eins said:


> I forgot to add: if this is of any significance, I still have my German citizenship (with permanent Green Card).



You may want to rethink that. Even a "permanent" green card ws not intended as a permanent solution but a step on your road to US citizenship. Retaining your German citizenship is no problem. Two things to consider a) inheritance laws and taxes for alien residents (read your GC that is what your were called) and b) immigration officers at point of entry are getting vrry nervous according to a lot of reports when they see one.

Your retirement. Paypal was a joke? Right? They do not issue checks. Have not done so for over 25 years. You can use a German bank account and withdraw funds via debit card but as non-resident (which has nothing to do with citizenship) you have to provide form W8. Otherwise you can bite the bullet and can have the funds wired monthly. I am not up to date on the fees which will occor on both sides.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Retaining your German citizenship is no problem.


I don't believe that Germany allows dual citizenship.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nyclon said:


> I don't believe that Germany allows dual citizenship.


St AG Paragraph 1-3
Beibehaltungsantrag has to be approved prior to swearing in in the US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nyclon said:


> I don't believe that Germany allows dual citizenship.


The rules have changed somewhat in the last several years. Under certain circumstances, you can retain your German nationality even when you take another one - but you have to get things approved before you take the second nationality.

IIRC (husband of a friend went through it), it mostly involves proving that you still have adequate ties back to Germany (family, property, regular visits, etc.).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> The rules have changed somewhat in the last several years. Under certain circumstances, you can retain your German nationality even when you take another one - but you have to get things approved before you take the second nationality.
> 
> IIRC (husband of a friend went through it), it mostly involves proving that you still have adequate ties back to Germany (family, property, regular visits, etc.).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Ok. Thanks, interesting. I had a brief conversation with a German shop girl in the US last year who told me that she had to give up her German citizenship when she took US citizenship but I don't know how recently she had obtained US citizenship.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nyclon said:


> Ok. Thanks, interesting. I had a brief conversation with a German shop girl in the US last year who told me that she had to give up her German citizenship when she took US citizenship but I don't know how recently she had obtained US citizenship.


You never "give it up". Your rights and obligations can be reinstated with a bit of effort and a lot of paperwork.


----------



## Eins (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay, back to the original topic: currency exchange and money transfer.

FWIW, I have settled on using FX Firm Ltd for the transfers. They charge around 1.5% on the rate, depending on the amount, no further fees from them. 
Add the incoming wire transfer fee of your receiving bank and you're done.

A question to twostep: what exactly are the (negative) tax implications for a resident alien? I have not come across any so far.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Eins said:


> Okay, back to the original topic: currency exchange and money transfer.
> 
> FWIW, I have settled on using FX Firm Ltd for the transfers. They charge around 1.5% on the rate, depending on the amount, no further fees from them.
> Add the incoming wire transfer fee of your receiving bank and you're done.
> ...


Read up on non citizen spouses and inheritance taxation; better discuss this with a legal advisor in your state.


----------

